# special needs school in costa blanca north



## nikkiwinter

My sister-in-law is thinking of moving to the area and needs to find a school for her daughter who has autism.
She currently goes to a special needs school in the UK but I cant seem to find one over here. 
I have found an autism society but it's all Spanish and she doesnt speak any Spanish at the moment.
Does anyone know of any schools in the area that cater for special needs with English speaking staff?

Thanks


----------



## newkidsontheblock

hello i have just joined and read your article about special needs, Can you tell me how you are getting on as i am in the same boat as you ,


----------



## Stravinsky

newkidsontheblock said:


> hello i have just joined and read your article about special needs, Can you tell me how you are getting on as i am in the same boat as you ,


See my post on the other SN thread


----------



## newkidsontheblock

help still not getting anywhere with my son finding a schoolwhich caters for children with special needs (speech/learning difficulties) can anyone out there help,Prefflibly in costa blanca area but am willing to go anywhere where my son can get help HELP PLEASE??????


----------



## newkidsontheblock

hello there have got anywhere with your daughter,if so can you give me some advise as im having the same problem.


----------



## Patricia Alexander

I am a qualified special needs teacher moving to the denia area this summer


----------



## Jez

Hi All. I stumbled across your postings re. schools/services for children with autism in southern Spain and thought I'd send this through to add to the mix. I realise that you are looking for resources in the Costa Blanca and the contact below is for the Costa del Sol/Málaga, but Sr. Nieto seemed helpful with my wife and I and may be well placed to advise on similar help in your area. Best of luck, I completely understand what a big issue this is! Jez.

Norberto Nieto – General Manager,
FUNDACIÓN AUTISMO SUR,
Pje Jack London S/N 29004,
Málaga 
Tel./Fax 952 331 979 
Móvil: 696 610 026


----------



## newkidsontheblock

regarding the note from patrica can you advise me on what school i should send my son to , He is 7yrs old and has speech and learning difficulties and attends a special learning school in the uk and is getting on very well so would proberly cope in a moderate learning school here with help so can you advice me on what i should be looking for in north costa blanca area,


----------



## linda30m

hi, im moving to costa del sol, my child has learning difficulties, can anyone help me in my search for a special needs school for him as im getting nowhere. i cant seem to find one.
thanks


----------



## Stravinsky

It seems unfortunately that there is not a great deal of special needs schools over here .... only one I heard of was in Denia. Seems special needs are generally dealt with in the normal system here


----------



## Jez

…like I said in my earlier thread guys, try contacting Sr. Nieto (below) who may be able to help you with your concerns and enquiries in the regions you are looking. Good luck!! Jez

Norberto Nieto – General Manager,
FUNDACIÓN AUTISMO SUR,
Pje Jack London S/N 29004,
Málaga 
Tel./Fax 952 331 979 
Móvil: 696 610 026


----------



## Stravinsky

After seeing some other stuff on this I can tell you that there are no Special needs facilities in Spain. Apparantly the decision was made to integrate special needs into the existing system
There are support classes in the state schools, but apparantly they are very difficult to get in to


----------



## katey

omg i wish i found you guys earlier.. this is the whole reason i cant move to spain yet, i was looking for special needs facilities for my son who has autism, n learning difficulties, thing is with the inclusion in mainstream settin is the same as why it fails over here constantly, because autism is a social communication disorder worse nightmare shoving them in a big school play ground with lots of screaming kids, with no structured play going on so kids like mine are included which they so want to be.. anyway that is why i am now looking for a holiday bolt hole for every holiday at a good rate, until my son has finished his schooling over here, as he is in a really good school if i move then he has to leave the school.. but i am still going to keep on looking in spain so if anyone does hear of anything please could you let me know.. will look into the info you put up jez.. thanks K


----------



## Stravinsky

katey said:


> omg i wish i found you guys earlier.. this is the whole reason i cant move to spain yet, i was looking for special needs facilities for my son who has autism, n learning difficulties, thing is with the inclusion in mainstream settin is the same as why it fails over here constantly, because autism is a social communication disorder worse nightmare shoving them in a big school play ground with lots of screaming kids, with no structured play going on so kids like mine are included which they so want to be.. anyway that is why i am now looking for a holiday bolt hole for every holiday at a good rate, until my son has finished his schooling over here, as he is in a really good school if i move then he has to leave the school.. but i am still going to keep on looking in spain so if anyone does hear of anything please could you let me know.. will look into the info you put up jez.. thanks K


My nephew's daughter has a form of autism, but is still dealt with in the main stream in the UK. I think they just have a members of staff assigned to her to keep an eye on things


----------



## nikkiwinter

Hi

Still no luck I'm afraid for us.
Only school I know of near to me is in Denia but its hard to get into and no use at all in you dont have Spanish language ( which my sister in law doesnt )

Does anyone know if there are any private tutors, maybe we should all suggest they start up a small group school for autistic kids / special needs

still looking for now!!


----------



## cher

nikkiwinter said:


> My sister-in-law is thinking of moving to the area and needs to find a school for her daughter who has autism.
> She currently goes to a special needs school in the UK but I cant seem to find one over here.
> I have found an autism society but it's all Spanish and she doesnt speak any Spanish at the moment.
> Does anyone know of any schools in the area that cater for special needs with English speaking staff?
> 
> Thanks


hello,
just joined the website. hows it going with the school situation.
im in the same boat looking in advance for my son for next year in the marbella area.


----------



## nikkiwinter

cher said:


> hello,
> just joined the website. hows it going with the school situation.
> im in the same boat looking in advance for my son for next year in the marbella area.


Hi
Still not much luck at the mo!
There are great facilities here if you speak fluent Spanish, they have some fantastic special needs schools but none with english tutors
So still looking!!!


----------



## ninabuddhdev

hello everyone


----------



## ninabuddhdev

nikkiwinter - I would love to chat more can you email me please 
ninab37athotmaildotcom I also have a boy with autism and am moving to south spain so would love your contact.


----------



## debbie murray

hi i have just been reading your post,s i,m in the same position i,m hoping to move in or around Benidorm next year i have a adopted son with A .D .H .D and other learning difficultie,s and would love to find a school there for him i have been told there is a spanish /english speaking special need,s school in that area and did have it up on the net but can,t find it again so all information would be helpful also do,s anyone know what rite,s i have medical wise i,m lost my partner live,s there already but has no children so we don,t know were to start any one with any advice please email me at .... [email protected] ..
many thank,s Debbie


----------



## jojo

debbie murray said:


> hi i have just been reading your post,s i,m in the same position i,m hoping to move in or around Benidorm next year i have a adopted son with A .D .H .D and other learning difficultie,s and would love to find a school there for him i have been told there is a spanish /english speaking special need,s school in that area and did have it up on the net but can,t find it again so all information would be helpful also do,s anyone know what rite,s i have medical wise i,m lost my partner live,s there already but has no children so we don,t know were to start any one with any advice please email me at .... [email protected] ..
> many thank,s Debbie


You say you have a partner already in Spain, so cant he go into Benidorm town hall and ask what provisions there are. In my experience they do very little here. There are a few private special needs schools which you may be able to google????

As for medical care, you would need to go and see what the spanish gp would prescribe. However, it may not be covered unless you are paying into the ss system here???

Jo xxx


----------



## debbie murray

*thank,s Jo*



jojo said:


> You say you have a partner already in Spain, so cant he go into Benidorm town hall and ask what provisions there are. In my experience they do very little here. There are a few private special needs schools which you may be able to google????
> 
> As for medical care, you would need to go and see what the spanish gp would prescribe. However, it may not be covered unless you are paying into the ss system here???
> 
> Jo xxx


many thank,s Jo i,m back over this week so will go to the town hall and see what information i can get and look into the medical side,s of thing,s .x


----------



## haylz

HI
not sure if ill be much help but im based in costa del sol and ive been looking into getting back into working in special needs .... preferably under 5's but at the moment im not finding much more that intergration into mainstream in this area.

good luck with your quest tho

haylz


----------



## sarak

*special needs Costa Blanca North*

Hi I have just joined and am extremely interested if anyone found an english speaking special needs school or still needs one. I have a son (age 8) with special needs (speech and learning) and need to do something. We have lived here 9 years and desperately want to stay, he is currently at an international school but its not meeting his needs. Any ideas?? x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> After seeing some other stuff on this I can tell you that there are no Special needs facilities in Spain. Apparantly the decision was made to integrate special needs into the existing system
> There are support classes in the state schools, but apparantly they are very difficult to get in to


Actually, there _are_ special needs schools in Spain, and here is a list of them. Scroll down the page - they are listed by _comunidad._
SID - ¿Qué es y cómo acceder a un centro de educación especial?
As a general rule, where possible, these children go to an ordinary state school, especially in primary, and the schools offer a set number of places to these children per year, but obviously this is just not always feasible. In these cases, the child can go to other schools which are called _centros de educacion especial._
Now, these schools are probably short on places and with the cuts that are going on who knows what the situation is, but this is just to let you know that there is some provision and to give people a starting point.


----------



## xabiaxica

sarak said:


> Hi I have just joined and am extremely interested if anyone found an english speaking special needs school or still needs one. I have a son (age 8) with special needs (speech and learning) and need to do something. We have lived here 9 years and desperately want to stay, he is currently at an international school but its not meeting his needs. Any ideas?? x


the international schools around here really aren't geared up to special needs, are they?

I'm surprised being in Denia you haven't looked at Colegio Público De Educación Especial Comarcal Raquel Paya (Denia)

not English speaking, I know, but it has an excellent reputation


----------



## Brangus

Yes, you should speak with someone at the local center for special education, as others have recommended. But those schools are for children with a certain level of disability. From what I recall (from experience here in Castilla-La Mancha), they would assess your child's disability and if it's rated over 33% disabled he would have to attend the special center. I'm guessing your son isn't that impaired, but the school certainly would have some ideas for you.

My understanding is that the regular public schools always have a psychologist, a pedagoga terapeuta (or PT, a special-needs teacher) and speech therapist (for Spanish, of course). Ask around and you might find a public school with the right team of people to help your son.

I have a bilingual child with learning and speech delays who attends public school here in La Mancha. The school staff are highly professional.

Best of luck to you.




sarak said:


> Hi I have just joined and am extremely interested if anyone found an english speaking special needs school or still needs one. I have a son (age 8) with special needs (speech and learning) and need to do something. We have lived here 9 years and desperately want to stay, he is currently at an international school but its not meeting his needs. Any ideas?? x


----------



## xabiaxica

Brangus said:


> Yes, you should speak with someone at the local center for special education, as others have recommended. But those schools are for children with a certain level of disability. From what I recall (from experience here in Castilla-La Mancha), they would assess your child's disability and if it's rated over 33% disabled he would have to attend the special center. I'm guessing your son isn't that impaired, but the school certainly would have some ideas for you.
> 
> My understanding is that the regular public schools always have a psychologist, a pedagoga terapeuta (or PT, a special-needs teacher) and speech therapist (for Spanish, of course). Ask around and you might find a public school with the right team of people to help your son.
> 
> I have a bilingual child with learning and speech delays who attends public school here in La Mancha. The school staff are highly professional.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


yes you're right about the 'special' team in schools - they have a very good team at the primary school both my girls attended, too


----------

